# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Bom tấn Bloodborne lỡ hẹn với game thủ

## arthome2015

Theo những tin tức mới nhất, tựa game hành động bom tấn dành riêng cho những game thủ sở hữu cỗ máy chơi game PS4 mang tên *Bloodborne* đã được Sony Computer Entertainment và nhà phát triển From Software chính thức dời ngày phát hành từ 06/02/2015 sang ngày 24 và 25/03 tại hai thị trường Bắc Mỹ và châu Âu.


Quyết định này được Capcom đưa ra có lẽ là do một sản phẩm khác cũng độc quyền trên hệ máy PS4 đã được ấn định ra mắt vào ngày 20/02/2015. Đó chính là *The Order: 1886*, tựa game bắn súng đã thu hút được rất nhiều sự chú ý của cộng đồng game thủ nói chung và các fan Sony nói riêng. Bên cạnh đó là hàng loạt những tựa game khác cũng ra mắt trong thời điểm này như *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt* hay *Evolve*...
Chính vì lẽ đó, việc dời ngày phát hành sẽ khiến game thủ phần nào "rảnh tay" hơn khi không có quá nhiều game phải thưởng thức cùng lúc. Cùng với đó là việc thay đổi ngày phát hành sẽ khiến Bloodborne ít phải đối dầu trực tiếp với những người anh em game độc quyền sẽ ra mắt trong quý I năm 2015 tới.
Nói thêm một chút về The Order: 1886. Được phát triển bởi Ready At Dawn và Sony Santa Monica Studio, cái tên đã rất nổi danh với những God of War hay Okami huyền thoại, *The Order: 1886* và *Bloodborne* được cộng đồng mong chờ như một "cặp đôi song sát" giúp đẩy mạnh hơn nữa doanh số bán ra của những cỗ máy PS4, vốn đã và đang nắm lợi thế hơn đôi chút so với Xbox One, kình địch bên kia bờ đại dương.


Trong buổi họp báo của Sony diễn ra tại E3 2014 vào mùa hè vừa rồi, Project Beast của From Software đã chính thức được giới thiệu với cái tên chính thức *Bloodborne*. Tựa game mới này hứa hẹn sẽ vẫn giữ phong cách nhập vai hành động giống Demon’s Souls và Dark Souls, nhào nặn dưới bàn tay của đội ngũ phát triển lãnh đạo bởi Hidetaka Miyazaki. Bloodborne được tiết lộ sẽ là một sản phẩm độc quyền cho PS4.
Phát triển bởi From Software nên cũng không lấy gì làm ngạc nhiên khi lối chơi của Bloodborne mang đậm dấu ấn của những người tiền nhiệm như Dark Souls. Tuy nhiên game cũng có cho mình những nét mới như bỏ đi vật phẩm hồi máu để thay vào đó là khả năng hút sinh lực từ kẻ thù của nhân vật, trang bị thêm súng, hạn chế việc đỡ đòn để người chơi tập trung vào tránh né nhiều hơn... Tất cả đều nhằm mục đích đẩy cao tốc độ gameplay của game.
*>> Những kẻ thù đáng sợ trong Bloodborne*

----------

